# Αγχώδεις Διαταραχές - Φοβίες > Κοινωνικό Άγχος-Φοβία >  νιωθω οτι με κοροιδευουν...

## hlias1988

γεια σας!
ολη μου την ζωη κρυβομουν..δεν μπορουσα να διεκδικησω τιποτα... και για αυτο πιστευω οτι οφειλετε η οικογενεια μου που μου δημιουργησε ολα αυτα τα κομπλεξ..
σε ολες τις συζητησεις μας ειμαι το ατομο που εχει σε ολα λαθος.. πως γινετε αυτο δεν ξερω...
με κανουν και αισθανομαι τιποτα.. και ξερετε κατι κανω υπομονη γιατι αυτοι με ζουν...
καλο ειναι να σε επικρινει καποιος να γινεσε καλυτερος αλλα εδω το πραγμα ειναι απελπισια... δεν εχω τις δυναμεις να διεκδικισω τιποτα στην ζωη.. εχω αφεθει..
νομιζω οτι ολος ο κοσμος με κοροιδευει.. ζω σε μια μικρη κοινωνια.. 
η πολιτικη μου ειναι η εξης... καπνισμα στα τετοια μου ολοι και οπου βγει...
καποια πολιτυμη συμβουλη να δω το θεμα διαφορετικα?
φιλους δεν εχω υποστιρηκτικο περιβαλλον δεν εχω.. οπου και να παω κοιταζουν ολοι τα ελλατωματα μου..
εχω γραψει απειρες φορες στο φορουμ σχετικα με προβληματα αλλα ποτε δεν αλλαξε κατι ....

----------


## hlias1988

οπως και να το θεσω το θεμα στο μυαλο μου παντα βρισκομαι σε απογνωση....
προσπαθω να ειμαι λογικος αλλα μερικες φορες τα συναισθηματα ενοχης και απαξιωσης με κατακλιζουν και δεν μπορω να ζησω εστω και το ελαχιστο στην ζωη...
ειμαστε φτωχη οικογενεια.. δεν εχω λεφτα για ψυχοθεραπειες... σε ενα ψυχιατρο πηγαινουμε αλλα δεν βλεπω να βοηθαει...
οκ παιρνω τα φαρμακα μου οκ .. ε και?
μηπως φταιω και εγω που οι αλλοι εχουν απομακρυνθει απο εμενα?
σκεφτομαι σκεψεις σχετικα για το πως θα μου τα φερει η ζωη και τρομαζω.....

----------


## hlias1988

δεν θελω απαντησεις... απλα ηθελα να πω καπου τον πονο μου... 
επειδη ειμαι ευαισθητος δεν θελω αρνητικες κριτικες... εαν εχετε να μου πειτε κατι αισιοδοξο ! δεκτο!

----------


## Elenia781

εχεις δικιο αλλα δεν το βρισκεις.Να μπουν στην θεση σου μήπως.... ή πες μανα θα παω στα καραβια που λεει ο στιχος

----------


## hlias1988

> εχεις δικιο αλλα δεν το βρισκεις.Να μπουν στην θεση σου μήπως.... ή πες μανα θα παω στα καραβια που λεει ο στιχος


Μακαρι να υπηρχαν και καραβια δεν υπαρχουν ουτε αυτα... μακαρι να εμπαιναν στην θεση μου αυτο θα με βοηθουσε... αλλα ποιος να μπει η οικογενεια η κοινωνια η καποιος φιλος που δεν υπαρχει? Οκ υπηρξα στο παρελθον ανευθυνος δεν τελειωσα σωστα το σχολειο δεν ημουν καλος μαθητης κτλ. Ε και ηρθε το τελος του κόσμου? Δεν μπορω να εχω την ευκαιρια εστω να μαθω απο τα λαθη μου? Η παει και αυτο?
Και στην τελικη εαν δεν βγαλω ακρη με ολα τα παραπανω θα το χρησιμοποιησω σαν οπλο να γινω ποιο δυνατος.. οπως λεει οτι δεν σε σκοτωνει σε κανει ποιο δυνατο.....!

----------


## keep_walking

Κανε δραστηριοτητες. Για παραδειγμα η επικοινωνια σε αυτο το φορουμ που μοιραζομαστε τα προβληματα μας ειναι μια δραστηριοτητα. Το να πας σε ενα γυμνστηριο, ειναι μια δραστηριοτητα. Το να βρεις ενδιαφεροντα και να εμπλακεις με αλλες κοινωνικες ομαδες με τα ιδια ενδιαφεροντα, εστω και διαδικτυακα στην αρχη ειναι δραστηριοτητες. Σε γενικες γραμμες με βηματακια, σταγονα-σταγονα και σιγα- σιγα μπορεις να εχεις το επιθυμητο αποτελεσμα. Σκεψου και αντιστροφα, οτι απαντας στον εαυτο σου στις δημοσιευσεις που κανεις, ωστε να δεις τι πρεπει να κανεις ωστε να εχεις το αποτελεσμα που θες.

----------


## hlias1988

> Κανε δραστηριοτητες. Για παραδειγμα η επικοινωνια σε αυτο το φορουμ που μοιραζομαστε τα προβληματα μας ειναι μια δραστηριοτητα. Το να πας σε ενα γυμνστηριο, ειναι μια δραστηριοτητα. Το να βρεις ενδιαφεροντα και να εμπλακεις με αλλες κοινωνικες ομαδες με τα ιδια ενδιαφεροντα, εστω και διαδικτυακα στην αρχη ειναι δραστηριοτητες. Σε γενικες γραμμες με βηματακια, σταγονα-σταγονα και σιγα- σιγα μπορεις να εχεις το επιθυμητο αποτελεσμα. Σκεψου και αντιστροφα, οτι απαντας στον εαυτο σου στις δημοσιευσεις που κανεις, ωστε να δεις τι πρεπει να κανεις ωστε να εχεις το αποτελεσμα που θες.


Φιλε φιλη, ψυχολογικα ειμαι μια χαρά.. αλλα θα ηθελα να καταφερω και αλλα πραγματα στην ζωη...με αγχωνει το γεγονος οτι καπνιζω πολυ και καποια στιγμη θα πληρωσω το τίμημα. Βλεπω αλλα παιδια εδω μεσα στο φορουμ που εχουν σπουδασει και εχουν φτασει στο σημειο να εχουν ακρατεια ουρων απο το πολυ αγχος.. ειναι πραγματικα εξοργιστικο που εχουν φτασει οι γρηγοροι ρυθμοι της ζωης και τις καθημερινοτητας.. πολλες απαιτησεις πρεπει να εχεις πολυ δυναμη να καταφερεις να ανταπεξελθεις στην σημερινη ζωη.. και αυτο που με εξοργιζει ποιο πολυ ειναι οτι ειναι μερικοι βολεμενοι τα εχουν ολα ,κοινωνικη θεση και δικαζουν κοσμο και ζωες.. η φραση ατιμη κοινωνια αλλους τους ανεβαζεις αλλους τους κατεβαζεις ειναι γεγονος...
Δεν ξερω εαν κουραζω με αυτα που λεω η αν βγαζετε νοημα.. εγω βγαζω και τελικα κατανοησα τι ειναι ζωη , μεσα απο πολλες αποτυχιες... υγεια να εχουμε...!

----------


## keep_walking

> Φιλε φιλη, ψυχολογικα ειμαι μια χαρά.. αλλα θα ηθελα να καταφερω και αλλα πραγματα στην ζωη...με αγχωνει το γεγονος οτι καπνιζω πολυ και καποια στιγμη θα πληρωσω το τίμημα. Βλεπω αλλα παιδια εδω μεσα στο φορουμ που εχουν σπουδασει και εχουν φτασει στο σημειο να εχουν ακρατεια ουρων απο το πολυ αγχος.. ειναι πραγματικα εξοργιστικο που εχουν φτασει οι γρηγοροι ρυθμοι της ζωης και τις καθημερινοτητας.. πολλες απαιτησεις πρεπει να εχεις πολυ δυναμη να καταφερεις να ανταπεξελθεις στην σημερινη ζωη.. και αυτο που με εξοργιζει ποιο πολυ ειναι οτι ειναι μερικοι βολεμενοι τα εχουν ολα ,κοινωνικη θεση και δικαζουν κοσμο και ζωες.. η φραση ατιμη κοινωνια αλλους τους ανεβαζεις αλλους τους κατεβαζεις ειναι γεγονος...
> Δεν ξερω εαν κουραζω με αυτα που λεω η αν βγαζετε νοημα.. εγω βγαζω και τελικα κατανοησα τι ειναι ζωη , μεσα απο πολλες αποτυχιες... υγεια να εχουμε...!


Δεν μιλαω για την ψυχολογια, αλλα για αυτα που ανεφερες οπως κοινωνικες σχεσεις. Πως θα αποκτησεις κοινωνικες σχεσεις.

----------


## hlias1988

> Δεν μιλαω για την ψυχολογια, αλλα για αυτα που ανεφερες οπως κοινωνικες σχεσεις. Πως θα αποκτησεις κοινωνικες σχεσεις.


Εχεις δικιο... με το να δραστηριοποιηθω στους τομεις που με ενδιαφερουν...

----------


## hlias1988

Το νιωθω οτι με κοροιδευουν οπως λεει και ο τιτλος ειναι οτι η κοινωνια δεν δεχετε εναν τεμπελη.. με αποτελεσμα να με κανουν να νιωθω ασχημα....

----------


## ladybird12

> Το νιωθω οτι με κοροιδευουν οπως λεει και ο τιτλος ειναι οτι η κοινωνια δεν δεχετε εναν τεμπελη.. με αποτελεσμα να με κανουν να νιωθω ασχημα....


Ζεις μάλλον σε μικρή κοινωνία έτσι; Εσύ θέλεις να ασχοληθείς με κάτι; όχι δουλειά απαραίτητα.. Αλλά γενικά δραστηριότητες όπως επάνω σου ανέφεραν. Ή έχεις μείνει στο πώς σε χαρακτηριζει ο κόσμος;

----------


## ladybird12

> Το νιωθω οτι με κοροιδευουν οπως λεει και ο τιτλος ειναι οτι η κοινωνια δεν δεχετε εναν τεμπελη.. με αποτελεσμα να με κανουν να νιωθω ασχημα....


Μπορείς να αρχίσεις να φροντίζεις το πνεύμα σου και την ψυχή σου... Να βρεις ένα νόημα στη ζωή.... Και εγώ ακόμα το ψάχνω. Αλλά εμένα με βοηθά να κάνω πράγματα δραστηριότητες... Ακόμα και αν τελικά δεν μου ταιριάζουν. Δεν πειράζει. Αρκεί να δοκιμάζουμε.!!

----------


## hlias1988

Σε ευχαριστω κοπελια για την απαντηση..ναι εχω πολλες ασχολιες..πχ ακουω πολυ μουσικη και εμπνεομαι απο μεγαλους στιχουργούς και πως βλεπουν την ζωη... μου αρεσει να μπαινω εδω μεσα και να παιρνω ιδεες για το πως αλλος κοσμος αντιμετωπίζει την ζωη... ο κοσμος λεει και παντα θα λεει τι να κανουμε απλα βαρεθηκα να τους βλεπω...ειμαι ανεργος κτλ . Να κανω γυμναστικη βαριέμαι εκτος και εαν απειλειτς η ζωξ μου... γενικα τον περισσοτερο χρονο τον παιρναω μονος και σκεπτομενος...
Με ενοχλει τι λεει Κόσμος... θα επρεπε?

----------


## ladybird12

> Σε ευχαριστω κοπελια για την απαντηση..ναι εχω πολλες ασχολιες..πχ ακουω πολυ μουσικη και εμπνεομαι απο μεγαλους στιχουργούς και πως βλεπουν την ζωη... μου αρεσει να μπαινω εδω μεσα και να παιρνω ιδεες για το πως αλλος κοσμος αντιμετωπίζει την ζωη... ο κοσμος λεει και παντα θα λεει τι να κανουμε απλα βαρεθηκα να τους βλεπω...ειμαι ανεργος κτλ . Να κανω γυμναστικη βαριέμαι εκτος και εαν απειλειτς η ζωξ μου... γενικα τον περισσοτερο χρονο τον παιρναω μονος και σκεπτομενος...
> Με ενοχλει τι λεει Κόσμος... θα επρεπε?


Ο κόσμος πάντα θα χει να λέει!!! Εσύ Κοίτα να βρεις τρόπους να περνάς ωραία. Αστους να λένε.

----------


## hlias1988

Καλο βραδυυυυυυυ!!!!

----------


## ladybird12

Καλό βράδυ

----------


## Art_Phil

hlias1988
γεια σου. 

θα σου γράψω κάποιες λέξεις που μου ήρθαν στο μυαλό όταν διάβασα το post σου.
αποδοχή υπό όρους και αξία, αδιέξοδο, απόρριψη του εαυτού, χρόνιο αίσθημα κούρασης, αποφυγή-προστασία, 
αποδοχή άνευ όρων, δικαίωμα, όρια, διεκδίκηση, στόχος, εξερεύνηση, πίστη και αλλαγή. 

Από τα λίγα που έγραψες καταλαβαίνω, ή έτσι νομίζω τουλάχιστον, την δύσκολη θέση που έχεις έρθει. Νιώθεις εγκλωβισμένος, αδιέξοδο. Εγώ ανέκαθεν πίστευα πως όπου μα όπου βλέπεις αδιέξοδο κάπου έχεις κάνει λάθος, κάτι δεν βλέπεις καθαρά.
Ζεις σε μια οικογένεια επικριτική. Αυτό φαντάζομαι πως συνέβαινε ανέκαθεν από όταν ήσουν μικρός. Δυστυχώς, δεν υπάρχουν τέλειοι γονείς αλλά κάποιοι γονείς έχουν τελείως λάθος τρόπος έκφρασης. Το γεγονός ότι μεγάλωσες σε μία οικογένεια επικριτική δείχνει ότι μάλλον δεν έλαβες ανευ όρων αποδοχή και πολύ πιθανόν να συμπέρανες λανθασμένα ότι εσύ ο ίδιος σαν άτομο δεν αξίζεις όπως και αν είσαι αλλά αξίζεις υπό όρους. Αυτές οι φωνές και αυτά τα συμπεράσματα παγιώθηκαν μέσα σου και τώρα που δεν πληρείς τις προυποθέσεις που έχεις βάλεις για τον εαυτό σου (πχ ανεργία, αποφυγή κλπ) έχουν ξυπνήσει για τα καλά αυτές οι φωνές και βροντοφωνάζουν. 
Υιοθέτησες την στρατηγική των γονιών σου να απορρίπτεις εσύ ο ίδιος εσένα όταν δεν πληρεί κάποιες προυποθέσεις. Για παράδειγμα, μπορεί να πουνε οι γονείς σου είσαι ανάξιος καθώς τεμπελιάζεις όλη μέρα κλπ κλπ. Εάν εσύ αυτό δεν το πίστευες έστω και λίγο για τον εαυτό σου, δεν θα έμπαινε βαθιά μέσα σου.
Το ότι έχεις κολλήσει, η αναβλητικότητα, η αποφυγή δείχνουν έναν άνθρωπο που απλά έχει κολλήσει, έχει χάσει την ελπίδα του, φοβάται την απόρριψη και αποφεύγει για να προστατευτεί, γιατί λανθασμένα πιστεύει πως δεν είναι τόσο άξιος όσο οι άλλοι. Λανθασμένα πάντα. 
Δ ι κ α ι ω μ α σου να κολλήσεις κάποια περίοδο, όσο και εάν διαρκέσει, δεν επιβεβαιώνει ότι είσαι ανεπαρκής, δείχνει ότι θες χρόνο και λίγο να επανεξετάσεις κάποιες αντιλήψεις σου. 
Τους γονείς σου δυστυχώς δεν μπορείς να τους αλλάξεις, αυτό που μπορείς να κάνεις είναι να βάλεις όρια όταν είσαι σε θέση. Όσο και να μην το πιστεύεις τώρα, το γεγονός ότι σε αυτή τη φάση σε συντηρούν δεν σημαίνει ότι έχουν το δικαίωμα να σε λένε ανάξιο!!! Τα χρήματα δεν αξοράζουν την αξία του ανθρώπου!

Στο τι μπορείς να κάνεις εγώ θα σου πρότεινα τα εξής:
Να αναγνωρίσεις πως έχεις ταλαιπωρηθεί αρκετά και ότι η υψηλή απαιτητικότητα του να αλλάξεις άμεσα έχει φέρει ένα χρόνιο αίσθημα κούρασης και απαισιοδοξία. 
Να αναγνωρίσεις ότι υπάρχει ελπίδα και ότι ΣΙΓΑ ΣΙΓΑ μπορείς να αλλάξεις. 
Να αποδεχτείς εσύ ο ίδιος τον εαυτό σου. 

Τέλος πάντων πιο πρακτικά. 
Να εντοπίσεις που κάνεις αποφυγές. 
Να γράψεις σε μία κόλλα χαρτί μικρούς και εύκολους στόχους για να κάνεις. -- Εναν την φορά. 
(Ο λόγος είναι για να αυξηθεί το συναίσθημα της αυτο-αποτελεσματικότητας)
Να εξερευνήσεις. Δηλαδή τους στόχους αυτούς να τους αντιμετωπίζεις σαν να τους κάνεις πρώτη φορά. 
Τι λειτουργεί, τι δεν λειτουργεί, σαν ένα παιδι που μαθαίνει από την αρχή. Να γράψεις σε χαρτί το αποτέλεσμα, και ποια συμπεριφορά ήταν αποτελεσματική ή όχι. 
Αυτά μπορείς να κάνεις για αρχή. 
Να διαβάσεις για το mindfulness.

----------


## Χάλια Μαύρα

Καταλαβαινω απολυτα το πως νιωθεις, φιλε Ηλια. Και εμενα με κοροιδευαν και με κοροιδευουν ακομη στα 22 μου. Βγαινω στον δρομο και οταν περπατω κοιταζω κατω στο πεζοδρομιο, ντρεπομαι να κοιταξω κοσμο στα ματια. Βουρτσιζω τα δοντια μου και αποφευγω να κοιταξω τον καθρεφτη. Δεν τολμω να βαλω τις φωνες αφενος επειδη εχω τσιριχτη φωνη και με κοριδεψαν πολυ για αυτο, αφετερου επειδη δυνεχεια φοβαμαι οτι ο αλλος θ μου τις ριξει η θα με προσβαλει.

Ποτε δεν εβρισκα δικιο στους καυγαδες μου και στις συζητησεις μου με την οικογενεια μου η με τους λιγους γνωστους μου (φιλους ποτε δεν ειχα). Μονο λαθη.

Εγω ημουν καλος μαθητης στο σχολειο και περασα μαλιστα και σε καλη σχολη. Ιατρικη. Ολοι μου εδωσαν συγχαρητηρια. Και τι να το κανεις. Τριχες. Απετυχα στην σχολη μου μεσα σε ενα εξαμηνο. Δεν βρηκα φιλους, ημουν μονος μου, δεν εβγαινα εξω, ηταν και δυσκολο το διαβασμα, τα παρατησα... Τωρα οπως και εσυ δεν εχω καν δικαιωμα στην δευτερη ευκαιρια, να αλλαξω δηλαδη σχολη και να σπουδασω κατι που ενδεχομενως να μου αρεσει περισσοτερο. (ισως φυσικος η χημικος) Οι λογοι πολλοι... Και με θυμουνται ακομη. Οι πρωην συμφοιτητες μου. Καμια φορα στην πολη που μενω τους συναντω τυχαια, δεν ξερω καν τα ονοματα τους, μονο τις φατσες τους, και ειτε κοιταζουν επιμονα ειτε μερικοι κοροιδευουν. 
Ποσα χρονια παιρνεις τα χαπια σου; Ειναι αντικαταθλιπτικα; 

Εγω τους εχω γραψει πια ολους εκει που δεν πιανει μελανι, φιλε μου. Κοινως, στα @@ μου ετσι για να το γραψω και να το ευχαριστηθω λιγο. Το μονο με το οποιο ασχολουμαο ειναι η αγαπημενη δραστηριοτητα μου, δηλαδη η συγγραφη βιβλιων. Μου αρεσει να γραφω και να κανω και δημιουργικο. Νιωθω ετσι οτι εχω ενα ταλεντο. Ισως πρεπι να βρεις, ετσι για αρχη, και εσυ καποιο ταλεντο που εχεις. Και να επικεντρωθεις σε αυτο.

----------


## Chris 233

> Φιλε φιλη, ψυχολογικα ειμαι μια χαρά.. αλλα θα ηθελα να καταφερω και αλλα πραγματα στην ζωη...με αγχωνει το γεγονος οτι καπνιζω πολυ και καποια στιγμη θα πληρωσω το τίμημα. Βλεπω αλλα παιδια εδω μεσα στο φορουμ που εχουν σπουδασει και εχουν φτασει στο σημειο να εχουν ακρατεια ουρων απο το πολυ αγχος.. ειναι πραγματικα εξοργιστικο που εχουν φτασει οι γρηγοροι ρυθμοι της ζωης και τις καθημερινοτητας.. πολλες απαιτησεις πρεπει να εχεις πολυ δυναμη να καταφερεις να ανταπεξελθεις στην σημερινη ζωη.. και αυτο που με εξοργιζει ποιο πολυ ειναι οτι ειναι μερικοι βολεμενοι τα εχουν ολα ,κοινωνικη θεση και δικαζουν κοσμο και ζωες.. η φραση ατιμη κοινωνια αλλους τους ανεβαζεις αλλους τους κατεβαζεις ειναι γεγονος...
> Δεν ξερω εαν κουραζω με αυτα που λεω η αν βγαζετε νοημα.. εγω βγαζω και τελικα κατανοησα τι ειναι ζωη , μεσα απο πολλες αποτυχιες... υγεια να εχουμε...!


Καλημέρα σχετικά με την ακράτεια που ανέφερες, εγώ λόγω άγχους έχω ολική ακράτεια και φοράω πάνες όλη μέρα κάθε μέρα.

----------


## hlias1988

Γεια σας παιδια....
ναι παιρνω χαπια και αυτο μου ριχνει την διαθεση.... ειναι δυνατον ενας νεος να παιρνει χαπια? ολοι ειναι δυνατοι κτλ . η κοινωνια εχει υψηλα στανταρ.. οι φιλοι δεν υπαρχουν ποια... οσοι ακουσαν για χαπια την εκαναν .. 
παιρνω εδω και 9 χρονια αντιψυχωσικο και ζαναξ...

----------


## Chris 233

> Γεια σας παιδια....
> ναι παιρνω χαπια και αυτο μου ριχνει την διαθεση.... ειναι δυνατον ενας νεος να παιρνει χαπια? ολοι ειναι δυνατοι κτλ . η κοινωνια εχει υψηλα στανταρ.. οι φιλοι δεν υπαρχουν ποια... οσοι ακουσαν για χαπια την εκαναν .. 
> παιρνω εδω και 9 χρονια αντιψυχωσικο και ζαναξ...


Κάνεις δεν είναι τόσο δυνατός φίλε. Όλοι μπορεί να φαίνονται δυνατοί, αλλά από μέσα τους όλοι κουβαλάνε κάτι. Εγώ για παράδειγμα, από έξω είμαι εμφανίσιμος, ντύνομαι μόντέρνα κλπ. Κι μέσα από το παντελόνι φοράω babylino. Η ζωή με τις Πάνες Ακράτειας δεν είναι εύκολη αλλά το παλεύω. Δεν υπάρχει κανένας που να μην κουβαλάει κάτι. Προσπάθησε να το παλέψεις χωρίς χάπια.

----------


## andreas86

> Γεια σας παιδια....
> ναι παιρνω χαπια και αυτο μου ριχνει την διαθεση.... ειναι δυνατον ενας νεος να παιρνει χαπια? ολοι ειναι δυνατοι κτλ . η κοινωνια εχει υψηλα στανταρ.. οι φιλοι δεν υπαρχουν ποια... οσοι ακουσαν για χαπια την εκαναν .. 
> παιρνω εδω και 9 χρονια αντιψυχωσικο και ζαναξ...


Τι να κάνουμε Ηλία, εάν χρειάζεται, εσύ παίρνεις και πολλά χρόνια, εγώ μόνο 2 με 2,5 χρόνια παίρνω, τι να κάνουμε!!

----------

